# what to look for in a lamb



## jk47 (Sep 25, 2014)

I have never raised a lamb before but  I bought one of my 
FFA chapter's lambs at the auction  and I never really ate lamb before and now I can say I really like the tast
And this year  im going to try and raise on this year but I have no idea what to look for in a young lamb to be raised for meat  so any advice you sheep experts here have would be a great help


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 26, 2014)

Selection for a commercial vs show lamb is very different. Yes, both select for meaty legs and long, thick loins, but commercial lambs don't need to have well-blending lines or long legs or a long neck or lots of hair.

Google Market Lamb Selection and you will find lots of files to study from University extension programs.


----------

